
Creating a microservice in NodeJs - thelgevold
http://www.syntaxsuccess.com/viewarticle/creating-a-microservice-in-nodejs
======
stevekemp
If you like external & self-hosted javascript-based comments you might enjoy
this toy project of my own:

[https://github.com/skx/e-comments/](https://github.com/skx/e-comments/)

